
Socioeconomic position and the risk of brain tumour - davnn
http://jech.bmj.com/content/early/2016/05/25/jech-2015-207002.short?g=w_jech_ahead_tab
======
davnn
Direct link to the PDF:
[http://jech.bmj.com/content/early/2016/05/25/jech-2015-20700...](http://jech.bmj.com/content/early/2016/05/25/jech-2015-207002.full.pdf)

